# Room available at Anthro-Con 2012 Main Hotel LF1->2M



## Fenrari (Mar 22, 2012)

G'day ladies and gentlefurs.   

Fenrari has a lovely room available at the main con hotel for Anthro-Con 2012. 

He's looking for one or 2 more people to round out his possee.  

Thus far: Westin June 13th - June 18th (2 Double Beds)

 Price will be dependent on the number of people I end up with.  

If you'd like to be considered for a spot. Please be willing to adhere to the following!  

1. NO SMOKING + ILLEGAL DRUG USE! 

  2. Shower. 

 3. Don't move other people's stuff without their expressed permission. 

 4. There will probably be gay sex in the room at some point during the con. Feel free to join if you're clean (we'll have documentation proving our status), otherwise know we're booting you out for a short time.

 5. You must have at least 2 people vouch that you aren't a thief / violent/ other unfavorable quality. 

 6. No damaging the room. Stains, rips, cuts, burns, etc.   

7. No inviting strangers back to the room unless I give the Ok (have had stuff go missing in the past. We'll respect this if you do as well)

  8. Unless we agree to it ahead of time; please don't expect us to babysit/hang out with you or your friends. 

 9. My word is final. (If the room gets fucked up, I risk getting booted/paying for everything so I get the final word on everything.)  

If you don't agree to my terms. Sorry this room isn't for you.   Thank you ladies and gents I hope to hear from some of you in the near future. 


 TO CONTACT ME!  - Leave a comment on my FA  - Send a message via Twitter to @Fenrari  

- I'm not regularly on the forums these last few days so if you do respond I might not get to you promptly.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 22, 2012)

Fenrari said:


> 4. There will probably be gay sex in the room at some point during the con. Feel free to join if you're clean (we'll have documentation proving our status), otherwise know we're booting you out for a short time.



: ( that is bad.


----------



## Milo (Mar 23, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> : ( that is bad.



before I went to FC, my reaction would have been a sarcastic remark to insult that fact.

after that, I realized you'd be lucky if that's all they end up doing :V


----------



## Tango (Mar 23, 2012)

At least he's honest and up front.


----------



## Ames (Mar 23, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> At least he's honest and up front.



The level of honesty is painful.


----------



## BRN (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm ok with this - but, maybe next year. Sorry bro.


----------



## Fenrari (Mar 23, 2012)

Why do you hate honesty? You guys know sex happens at conventions :/ I'm being upfront and telling you rather than suddenly booting you out.


----------



## Tango (Mar 23, 2012)

Fenrari said:


> Why do you hate honesty? You guys know sex happens at conventions :/ I'm being upfront and telling you rather than suddenly booting you out.



I wasn't criticizing. I was complimenting.

Oh, and what would the prices be around? Just getting an idea if I could _possibly _go if I started saving.


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 23, 2012)

I sent you a note in case you don't find anyone else, fay/deo/kitstaa can vouch for my paying in full, respect for other peoples stuff, and mostly staying out of the way.


----------



## Fenrari (Mar 23, 2012)

At the present the room will be approx -> $140->170 based on how many people I end up with. 

I will personally vouch for the two people I already have as being SANE, Polite and not going to touch your things. 

I'll probably add on about $20 that I'll refund to you as I'm going to be hit with a $250 incidentals fee upon check-in.


----------



## Tango (Mar 23, 2012)

That's not too bad. If I do go just let me know in advance about the sexings so I can go find someone else to hang out with for a few hours.


----------



## Fenrari (Mar 23, 2012)

The best part is it's the main con-hotel so no walking for anything.


----------



## Milo (Mar 23, 2012)

nah, I don't mind. the people I roomed with, I.... well THEY had sex. I just sort of stayed and watched t.v.

I probably should have left lol.

$140 sounds good. the people I roomed with apparently got the best room in the entire hotel, so it was around $250


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 23, 2012)

Milo said:


> nah, I don't mind. the people I roomed with, I.... well THEY had sex. I just sort of stayed and watched t.v.
> 
> I probably should have left lol.
> 
> $140 sounds good. the people I roomed with apparently got the best room in the entire hotel, so it was around $250



Oh are you going too? We should say hi


----------



## Milo (Mar 23, 2012)

Cocobanana said:


> Oh are you going too? We should say hi



lol no. I was referring to FC three months ago. I mean, if it were in california (or god forbid, arizona) and I had $500, then I'd love too :>

although I plan on going to FC next year.


----------



## Fenrari (Mar 27, 2012)

Amazingly enough only one person has thus far messaged me. Anyone else interested before I close this post?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 10, 2012)

Since you haven't answered my question in my thread, I'll ask again here.  Around which hour do you plan on fucking, before or after the convention hours (1:00 am)?


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 15, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply. Probably sometime during the afternoon. 

I have one small admendum to this. 

If you have beef with someone. And I mean like anything that could cause drama, please let me know in advance so I can say no. No disrespect but I'm not about to allow me or my company be the target of your rivalries.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 15, 2012)

Fenrari said:


> Sorry for the late reply. Probably sometime during the afternoon.



So, that means no kicking people out of the room in the middle of the night?  Okay, I'm in.


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 20, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> So, that means no kicking people out of the room in the middle of the night?  Okay, I'm in.



you'll have to find me on Skype or AIM, I don't just add people  I have to get to know them to make sure they aren't crazies.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 20, 2012)

Fenrari said:


> you'll have to find me on Skype or AIM, I don't just add people  I have to get to know them to make sure they aren't crazies.



What kinda crazy, the good and awesome kind or the bad and American kind :V?  And I sent ya an invitation.


----------

